# Best Router for Router Table?



## Albert (Jul 28, 2008)

My Triton router finally gave up (never liked it anyhow). What should I replace it with? I kind of like the Bosch MRF23EVS but it doesn't seem to get very good reviews. I want to be able to adjust the height from above the table.
'


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

I'm very happy with my PC 7518 VS motor only, mounted in a Jessem lift. Above the table adjustment is no sweat.
You might think a 3 hp motor is too big but, believe me, it's not.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

The PC 7518 and Milwaukee 5625 are top dogs. The MW has above table height adjustment.


----------



## eflanders (May 2, 2013)

Whatever motor you get, make sure it is compatible with your lift. (Don't ask how I learned this ok?) The Porter Cable units are very popular but do not allow for above the table adjustment. The Milwaukee units are quite popular for table use and I think they do allow for above the table adjustment???


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

Having used the MW with the above the table adjustment, I find that a lift with the adjuster easier to use. Just my opinion. YMMV.


----------



## tyvekboy (Feb 24, 2010)

For my router table I use a PC 7518 VS motor mounted in a router lift. Rockler sells router lifts that are compatable with the PC 7518. You can buy just the PC 7518 motor only at Rockler too. I like having the power of the 3 hp motor. Iʻm sold on using router lifts.

If youʻre on a limited budget and donʻt want to invest in a router lift and are willing to use a 2.25 hp router, the PC 895PK is another good option. The kit comes with plunge and fixed bases and an adjusting knob. You would mount the plunge base on the router table and use the fixed base for other non-table routing. Removing the motor from the plunge (or fixed) base is quick and easy. It also comes with a knob to adjust the height from the top of the router table.

I have several routers in my shop so I have a dedicated router motor for my router table.

My recommendation would be to get the PC 7518 VS motor with a comparable router lift.


----------



## newwoodbutcher (Aug 6, 2010)

I had the Triton for a few years, I hated it as well. About 3 years ago, I bought the PC 7518, It works perfectly.


----------



## LazarusDB (Dec 12, 2017)

Another vote for the PC7518. I have mine in an Incra lift.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

I'd recommend the Porter Cable 7518 in a Woodpecker Quick Lift. The Dewalt router is also very good for that application. I have one in my duplicator and love it.

cheers, Jim


----------



## Kelster58 (Dec 2, 2016)

I got rid of my router table and got a shaper. I'll never go back to a router table. I love my shaper…... Now that you need to replace your router, seems like a perfectly good time to investigate that option…...........


----------



## John_ (Sep 23, 2013)

> ... I kind of like the Bosch MRF23EVS but it doesn t seem to get very good reviews. I want to be able to adjust the height from above the table.
> 
> - Albert


Having just purchased the combo kit (MRC23EVSK - it comes with both the fixed and plunge base) I was a little surprised by this comment. I went to Amazon and looked at some reviews and saw a couple of bad ones, not sure what the story is and I would take them with a grain of salt…

Now I will admit, I have not used mine very much - but so far I have been very pleased with it. I like Bosch (I also have their 1617 and the Colt) and I read a Fine WoodWorking review Tool Guide, Winter 2017) where they rated it Editors Choice, Best Overall (actually tied with the Milwaukee 5616-20). What really sold me was it had the best runout - .001"










However, for a router table - as others have mentioned, I would go with the Porter Cable. You can buy just the motor (75182 ) and I would use it with a lift. (I have the INCRA MAST-R-LIFT II) A little expensive all in all, but no regrets

https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B0007SXHXM/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1

https://www.incra.com/router_system_accessories-mast-r-lift-ii.html


----------



## MJCD (Nov 28, 2011)

I know the entire woodworking world will recommend the PC-7518/9; however, I'll recommend the 2.5hp PC-892 - it's all the power you need, less expensive, quieter, and weighs considerably less than its bigger brother - your table has to support the extra weight.

IMO… no one should be taking a cut requiring a 3.5hp motor - it's just not safe. Also, I've found the 7518/9 to be among the loudest, most irritating routers I've used - the Bosch MRC23EVS - just as powerful and more ergonomic, is much quieter.

If you think you need 3.5hp, I'd go with the big Bosch - effortless power.

MJCD


----------



## JackDuren (Oct 10, 2015)

> I know the entire woodworking world will recommend the PC-7518/9; however, I ll recommend the 2.5hp PC-892 - it s all the power you need, less expensive, quieter, and weighs considerably less than its bigger brother - your table has to support the extra weight.
> 
> IMO… no one should be taking a cut requiring a 3.5hp motor - it s just not safe. Also, I ve found the 7518/9 to be among the loudest, most irritating routers I ve used - the Bosch MRC23EVS - just as powerful and more ergonomic, is much quieter.
> 
> ...


" No one" Is this a fact?


----------



## JackDuren (Oct 10, 2015)

If it's going to stay in the router table get the 3-3.5 hp. Not sure if PC or Bosch can be adjusted from the top…


----------



## moke (Oct 19, 2010)

When I was putting together my table-lift-router, I noted that the PC 7518 fit into the lifts and a lot of the others needed some sort of adapter…..that was a subtle statement to me. Yes it is louder, but no louder than my DC, and maybe more power than you need, but when is more power a bad thing?

I have a second table and router on a cheaper lift, it is the Bosch 1617. It is a very close second, but then it is not my go to set up either. In reality, you could make either one work for you.


----------



## JackDuren (Oct 10, 2015)

Is Bosch the only one still adjustable without a lift from above the table?
?


----------



## jimintx (Jan 23, 2014)

I am inclined to try the 3-1/4 hp Triton. I refer to a new model TRA001. 
It comes with a pair of collets. It has a built in dust collection port, and a nice flat base plate accessory. It incorporates a single tool approach to bit removal.

Above in this thread, people wrote of issues with a Triton router, but did not say which one, nor how old. It is clear from even minor web searching that the older ones (say, pre-2015 or so +/-, not sure of exact cut off year) had some plastic worm screws that have been replaced with metal, and some issues with dust getting in the switch.

Conversely, I'd like to see if anyone can find a bad review of the current version of this router. Really, if you can then please post a link before I make a purchase blunder.

AND - it is intentionally designed to have depth adjustment above a router table. It is specifically marketed as a plunge router that is designed to include its own lift in an under-table setup.

You can buy this router for less than the price of most of the lifts being discussed.

If you later want to remove the TRA001 and use it as a hand-held router, you can do so. Try that with the PC stand alone motor, for which you will pay circa 50 bucks more than for this full package.


----------



## JackDuren (Oct 10, 2015)

> I am inclined to try the 3-1/4 hp Triton. I refer to a new model TRA001.
> It comes with a pair of collet sizes. It has a built in dust collection port, and a nice flat base plate accessory.
> 
> Above in this thread, people wrote of issues with a Triton router, but did not say which one, nor how old. It is clear from even minor web searching that the older ones (say, pre-2015 or so +/-, not sure of exact cut off year) had some plastic worm screws that have been replaced with metal, and some issues with dust getting in the switch.
> ...


PC is not Triton. I've not seen a Triton router in the professional world yet. Would this review be amateur or professional?... How long has Triton been in business?


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

> Is Bosch the only one still adjustable without a lift from above the table?
> 
> - JackDuren


The Milwaukees have that feature.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

One thing you might want to consider is that
onboard speed adjustment may not hold up. I
try to avoid electronic gizmos in power tools
but it's getting harder. You can get an external
speed control for about $40.

I have routers with speed controls as well as 
single speed ones. I've never had a speed
circuit go out but I've seen stories and the 
proprietary parts aren't cheap.


----------



## woodworm1962 (Feb 15, 2018)

I have like and used th Dewalt 618. My only complaint that when you stop it you have to wait for it to spin down and completely stop before you can turn it on again SORRY PAINFULL!


----------



## woodworm1962 (Feb 15, 2018)

I dont thin its right that the router lift be more than twice the price of the router



> ... I kind of like the Bosch MRF23EVS but it doesn t seem to get very good reviews. I want to be able to adjust the height from above the table.
> 
> - Albert
> 
> ...


----------



## jimintx (Jan 23, 2014)

Click the links that John H posted:
The 3-1/4 PC motor is $300 with no collets. The Master Lift from Incra is "on sale" for $350. 
If you buy this combo, then you will need to spend more to use it for anything, unless you have a table, because it has to be in a table.

Jack, I appreciate your input, but I wanted to let you know that I did know that Porter Cable and Triton are different companies, and didn't intend to suggest anything else.

Tunes out, I greatly appreciate this whole this thread, because it is on a topic I have been investigating for myself. It is a complex topic due to the wide range of ways to approach it!

I suggest that the very first branch on the decision tree should be to decide on a 2-1/4 vs 3-1/4 HP router in the system. 
Then, choose if you want that router to be usable outside of the table. 
Next, decide if you want to add the cost of a lift.
With all that settled, the choices are narrowed by a bunch.


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

I would (and did) go with the Milwaukee 5625. It actually replaced a 7518 in my table.


----------



## jimintx (Jan 23, 2014)

> I would (and did) go with the Milwaukee 5625. It actually replaced a 7518 in my table.
> - Fred Hargis


That machine seems a fantastic choice, as well:
It adjusts from above the table if mounted. 
The motor is removable, if you did some day decide to buy a router lift. 
It is a well known brand that has service shops all over the place.

While it is a bit more cash than I intended to deploy, I might go that way, too, for my own use . I can apply the common shopping logic that putting it on a credit card means I didn't pay any cash at all for the purchase!

.


----------



## JackDuren (Oct 10, 2015)

> Click the links that John H posted:
> The 3-1/4 PC motor is $300 with no collets. The Master Lift from Incra is "on sale" for $350.
> If you buy this combo, then you will need to spend more to use it for anything, unless you have a table, because it has to be in a table.
> 
> ...


The comment wasn't to whether you knew they were two different companies but rather PC is a proven router.. Triton isn't.


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

I've had the 3 1/4 hp triton upside down in my router table for 5 years with thousands of feet of hardwood put through it. It's very powerful and the lift built into it works fine for my needs. You'll see comments about the older ones having dust get into the switches and having to be cleaned a lot to work. That issue was rectified fairly quickly. I believe they are still an Australian company. I don't know if they still are. Customer service is personal and the router has worked for me. My upright router is a Bosch. Works good but changing from stationary base to plunge is a pain. Things just don't fit well. Still, I have several bosch tools and like them.


----------



## retfr8flyr (Oct 30, 2013)

I tried the Triton router in my table, to try and avoid spending the money for a lift. I found it very frustating and finall gave up on it and got the PC 75182 and Incra Mast-R-Lift II for my table. I have been very happy with this setup and would recommend the PC for anyone looking for a lift only router.


----------



## MJCD (Nov 28, 2011)

JackDuren:

You seem to be playing Editor-Police on this thread.

Yes! In My Opinion, No One should be taking a cut requiring a 3.5hp motor. Woodworking can be dangerous if you push your tools, push you processes - you can always take a smaller cut and a second pass. Also, taking too large a cut - that is, asking the cutter to do too much - can lead to a poor cut or a poor finish on the cut: if you've taken all of the cut you need, how do you then repair it? Evidently, you have more experience than the rest of us.


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

Going back just a few years routers had a different pecking order. PC was King for years, however B&D has taken out their guts, leaving only a name, same is happening with DeWalley. Bosch, Milwaukee, and Triton would be the only makes I would consider for router table use today. That FWW article was taking this into consideration.

Another look from FWW

You didn't say what you didn't like about the Triton? I have a bunch of them, beating the daylights out of them, working without fail going on 6 years x 6 routers.


----------



## Kirk650 (May 8, 2016)

I have a Porter Cable 890-series router in my router table. It has above the table adjustment and bit changes, using the fixed base. Great router. No complaints from me. I wanted to avoid buying an expensive router lift. All I needed was the replacement base for attachment to the router, and I had to drill a hole in it for the above the table adjustment tool to fit through.


----------



## Sparks500 (Jun 30, 2017)

Many years ago, when I was just beginning this journey, I wanted a 3HP router that I could use to build a stair project I was working on, and would eventually become my router table. I bought the PC 7538 3HP VS plunge router. Worked perfectly for the stairs, but, thanks to my inexperience. not so great for a router table. Then, I was at a woodworking show and someone was demonstrating this gadget you could modify a plunge router with for a router table. It has a removable hand crank that turns the plunge mechanism into a perfect router lift.
Now, I won't deny, you still have to lift that beast out of the table to change bits, and you still have to reach under the table to lock/unlock the plunge mechanism so there's no movement. but it works beautifully.
I'm not suggesting anyone go out and buy one of these for a router table, but, if you ran across great deal on one, it is an option.


----------



## Sparks500 (Jun 30, 2017)

I just remembered, it's called the Router Razer, I think.


----------



## Albert (Jul 28, 2008)

Thank you all for the insights into the world of routing!
Since my post I ordered a Bosch reconditioned unit from CPO, Good price but it arrived damaged so I returned it and am now leaning toward the Milwaukee 5616, Home Depot seems to have the best price on it of $179.
Interesting to learn that the Triton has improved, I tend not to give them a 'second chance' as they were so unresponsive to my earlier troubles and because of the poor overall quality of the unit I had. Also they have no local network of repair facilities and repairs must be sent to South Carolina, Shipping both ways would make a new router seem more attractive.
I sure appreciate this site, lots to learn from a lot of woodworkers willing to share their experiences!

Albert


----------



## Albert (Jul 28, 2008)

You didn t say what you didn t like about the Triton? I have a bunch of them, beating the daylights out of them, working without fail going on 6 years x 6 routers.

- therealSteveN
[/QUOTE]
The Triton had plenty of power but the 1/4 inch collet would not grip the bits, After a few ruined projects and a loose bit sailing across the shop and denting the wall I ordered 1/2 inch bits for each project and built up a nice inventory of them. The final straw was the lift mechanism stripped out and would not function any more. I made the mistake of trying to disassemble the thing so I could identify the bad part and ended up with a bench full of screws, pins, plastic parts etc. I got so POed that I just put the whole mess in the trash and decided to replace it.


----------



## woodworm1962 (Feb 15, 2018)

I was looking at the bosch WOW! And if you mount it under a table you do not need a LIFT that would cost twice as much


----------



## JackDuren (Oct 10, 2015)

> JackDuren:
> 
> You seem to be playing Editor-Police on this thread.
> 
> ...


Yes, I have been doing it a long time..

"IMO… no one should be taking a cut requiring a 3.5hp motor" Small cuts or large…


----------



## Sunstealer73 (Sep 2, 2012)

The Bosch is a great router, but marginal if you do any raised panels. Those big horizontal panel raising bits really need the 3+ HP routers.


----------



## jimintx (Jan 23, 2014)

> Thank you all for the insights into the world of routing! ... ...
> 
> I sure appreciate this site, lots to learn from a lot of woodworkers willing to share their experiences!
> - Albert


I sure agree with the site being the very best place i know of to get knowedlge and insight, to learn som new things, and to have some fun exchanges, as well.

Due to this thread, I have decided to pass on the Triton that had been on the top of my list, and make the Milwaukee 5625-20 my top choice for a table mounted machine. 
I am a bit put off by it needing two wrenches - below the table, I think - to change the bits. 
However, I will work with that to have a 3+hp router in a table that does not require a separate, costly, lift.

At least in the beginning, I don't think I am not even going to use a commercially-sold, also over-priced, separate plate for it. I will hang it onto a chunk of melamine laminated, thick, MDF and see how it all goes. I'm thinking I will bore some lifting recesses (or holes) into the MDF "plate" I will make, and then just pull the whole thing out to change bits, and to clean up the router as needed.

Thanks to you all for helping with the thinking!


----------



## Albert (Jul 28, 2008)

Just a quick follow up, I got my Milwaukee 5616-20 yesterday from Home Depot (on line). It is installed in my home made router table and looks like a winner so far. Should be enough power for anything I need and is easy to adjust from above the table. Not sure yet about changing bits, that might be something of a hassle but I can deal with it.
Thanks to all for the advice and council on this, it did help.

Albert


----------



## jimintx (Jan 23, 2014)

Albert, thank you for the follow up. An order from Home Depot is the way I plan to get one soon.

I will hope to see more update after you have used it at different heights, and changed the bits. I hope you will be able to include a photo of your mounting method.

A week or so back I saw a youtube about the 5625 and the guy just unlocked the motor and dropped it out of the mount, then laid it on the table to change bits before putting its back into the fixed base mount under the table. He made it look quite easy to do it that way. I thought that I can do that easily compared to purchasing a nominal 300 dollar lift.
. . .


----------



## Bill_Steele (Aug 29, 2013)

I don't understand why the Triton is not a more popular choice for the table mounted router. I have had a Triton 2 1/4 hp router for about the last 5-10 years and I think it's a great choice for the router table.

-The height can be adjusted from above the table with the included height winder (I didn't have to spend any money on a router lift (which is not cheap) because it already does that). 
-The bits can be removed/replaced from above the table with a single wrench (included) (The collect locks automatically when fully extended).
-It has plenty of power (for my needs). 
-It has good dust collection. 
-It's variable speed. 
-It's a plunge router. 
-The kit I purchased came with all the bushings you might need for freehand routing, a circle jig, a nice case, and some other odds and ends.

I've never had a problem with the collet (1/4" or 1/2") loosening up or slipping. I've never had any problems with this router-period. About the only negative I can think of is that this router feels a little top heavy when being used freehand and the on/off safety switch is mildly frustrating to activate from under the router table.

I have heard of people who strip the winding mechanism and it will no longer raise lower the router with the supplied winder. I suspect that is because they didn't know (or maybe didn't read the directions) that a spring needs to be removed when you use it in the table. I think the early Triton routers (mine included) have plastic or nylon gears internally (for height adjustment). I think they now make them metal or offer a replacement part. I've never had a problem with mine it moves smoothly and precisely.


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

The 5616 is a very good router for table use, when i mentioned the 5625 above I thought you were looking for the larger model. The 5616 shares the same features as the 5625, at least from a table use standpoint. Congrats!


----------

